# Videodatenbank erstellen! Aber wie?



## elmarharder (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo.

Zwar verstehe ich kaum etwas von MS-ACCESS versuche aber trotzdem eine Videodatenbank für meine DVDs zu schreiben. Auf dem Bildschirm sollen folgende Daten angezeigt werden:

Filmnummer
Filmtitel
Darsteller
Sprache
Untertitel
Genre
Laufzeit
FSK
Filmbeschreibung
Filmcover

Wie bringe ich es fertig mehrere Darsteller, Sprache und Untertitel auf den Schirm zu bringen? Auch ist es so das viele Filme die gleiche Laufzeit und FSK besitzen
und möchte es ungern immer wieder eingeben
Wer kann mir helfen, Tipps geben oder mit Vorlagen dienen?

Leider besitzt dieses Internetcafe kein MS-ACCESS.


Vielen Dank im voraus,

Elmar


----------

